# Stocking a 10 gallon



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

Hey guys, I'm going to be restocking a 10 gallon soon, and I just want a general opinion on what you guys believe is overstocked.

The tank is going to be moderately/heavily planted. Anyway, here's a short list of fish I am thinking about, as well as numbers.


Boraras brigittae - 11
Boraras merah - 8
Corydoras habrosus - 9

I would really only like 6 corydoras habrosus, but the place I want to order it from sells by minimum of 5 (6 because they include an extra). 

I plan on upgrading to an Aquaclear 30. Do you think this will cause too strong water movement?

As you can see I'm completely throwing away the inch per rule on this one, since I've read that the boraras create very little waste, and are also extremely tiny, usually less than one inch. I've also come across people housing at least 20 boraras in their 10 gallon and the tank still seeming understocked.

Anyway, your opinions are valued.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Why dont you just get 15 Boraras brigittae and the rest corys? These small fish will look nice in a planted 10g or 20 of one sp. of these small fish, great looking. If you get a few of each it will look too sparse because these fishes are all small.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Your plan sounds pretty much like one of my 30 gallon tanks.
You're right, with that small body mass, you won't be overcrowded at all.

Actually, I have both brigittae's and merah's together in the tank, and they hang out together, so it really doesn't leave it looking like there are gaps. I guess it's up to you whether you'd rather have all one kind, or both of them in the final decision.

I don't think 9 Habrosus would be too many either, again with the small body mass. They're sooo cute too. 

I don't think the AC 30 would be too much water movement for them since you'll have it heavily planted too.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I agree with Jan. In a heavily planted tank you'll be fine with that stocklist. I have a heavily planted 10 gallon tank that has about 40-50 Endlers in it and it's fine.


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

Hey Jan, are your brigittae all colored a deep red, or is only the dominant male colored deeply. I've read that all the other males are a pinkish-red, and females are uncolored. Is this true?

Also, are the merah's like that at all (only few of them colored, etc)?

Just want to know because I'm adding the boraras for color in the aquarium. If I don't get that with them, then I might try finding boraras micros.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Hi James.
All of mine (brigittae and merah's) are colored deep red, except the juvies, so they are really pretty in the tank.  The dominant male may have a little more color, but I sure wouldn't consider any of them even close to being on the dull side.


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

Ah, good to know. Thanks Jan.


----------

